# Form und Steuerkreuz



## Lt.Cmd.Data (9. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
ich muss MIDP1.0 und CLDC1.0 benutzen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem Form einen Tastendruck abzufangen? Die keyPressed-Methode gibt es ja nur für die Canvas aber die kann ich leider nicht benutzen.


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Mrz 2009)

Meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber sobald Du etwas auf die Form addest kannst Du ja ganz normal mit dem Steuerkreuz durchnavigieren...
Was willst Du denn machen?


----------



## Lt.Cmd.Data (9. Mrz 2009)

Ich habe auf meinem Form ein ImageItem mit mehreren Images die ich mit dem Steuerkreuz durchschalten will.


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Mrz 2009)

Wie addest Du denn dem einen ImageItem mehrere Images zu?
public ImageItem(String label, Image img, int layout, String altText)
Oder willst Du das in etwa so, dass Du dein ImageItem hast und dann nach einem Buttondruck das ImageItem überschreibst?
Da könntest Du doch auch ein Command verwenden.


```
public void commandAction(Command com, Displayable disa) {
		if(com.getCommandType() == Command.OK) {
			ladeNaechstesBild();
		}
	}
```


```
Command next = new Command("Nächstes Bild...", Command.OK, 0);
```

Nur ne Idee. Wüsst etz auf die Schnelle nix anderes ^^


----------



## Lt.Cmd.Data (9. Mrz 2009)

Ja, hab ein ImageItem dem ich mit setImage(...) immer wieder ein neues Image zuordne.
Ich möchte kein Command nehmen. So hab ich es zwar im Moment, aber es sollen unter Umständen noch mehr Funktionen hinzu kommen. Dann hätte ich bei mehreren Commands ein Menu und genau das möchte ich vermeiden.


----------



## MiDniGG (9. Mrz 2009)

Ja. Denk ich mir. Is wirklich doof. Aber wie gesagt. Ich kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Kannst es ja mal im Java ME Forum probieren. Die kennen sich dann doch noch n Eck besser aus 

J2MeForum :: Index


----------



## ice-breaker (9. Mrz 2009)

keyPressed usw und alles gibt es nur für Canvas, das musst du schon leider über Commands bauen, oder du schaust dir mal die UI-Bibiliotheken für J2ME an.
Die meisten implementieren sowas wie die High-Level-Ui-Funktionen von J2ME auf Basis von Canvas, also solltest du da sowas umsetzen können.


----------



## MiDniGG (12. Mrz 2009)

Hab ma noch ne Frage in die umgekehrte Richtung...

Kurz gesagt: Ich will ein Video auf ein Canvas zeichnen.
Is das irgendwie möglich? Oder dass ich eben dem Canvas ne Form adde? Nicht wirklich, oder?!


----------

